# Warm dogs in winter.



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering what i could do to keep my choc lab cocoa warm during the cold nights. Last year i had some extra straw that i used. I was wondering if i should just do that again or what. She has an area that is open and a very good area that is covered and protected from the wind.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

let her sleep in the house


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> let her sleep in the house


+1


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> let her sleep in the house


+10000000


----------



## smackaquacker (Jan 3, 2008)

You dont have to let her wonder around the house. Get a large pet porter and let her stay in that. Then you can let her into her kennel in the morning. It will also put a couple more years on her life.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Get her one of these.
http://www.barkslope.com/pink-dog-turtleneck.html


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ill try and talk my mother into letting me bring her in. We have another dog that is a pit bull / weimeriner (no clue how to spell it) They get along great but she might freak out seeing him while she is in there. She has not been in a crate since the 06 sage hen hunt. she was crate trained then but not sure how she will be now. During that hunt she was only 3 months old. So she is 1 1/2 now. You guys think she will still be alright in there still with out making a nasty mess.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Rabbit_slayer16 said:


> Ill try and talk my mother into letting me bring her in. We have another dog that is a pit bull / weimeriner (no clue how to spell it) They get along great but she might freak out seeing him while she is in there. She has not been in a crate since the 06 sage hen hunt. she was crate trained then but not sure how she will be now. During that hunt she was only 3 months old. So she is 1 1/2 now. You guys think she will still be alright in there still with out making a nasty mess.


if you are worried about her going potty she shouldn't and as long as you don't keep her in there for more than 8 or 9 hours she should be fine


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok thanks. My mother said thats alright so i will bringing her inside for the winter nights


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I keep Mojo in the house unless I'm out of town on business. When he's outside I have a insulated dog house with a light bulb for heat. I put straw and a couple of old dog beds in there for him to lay on. All that coupled with a wind break and blanket over the door makes his house pretty comfortable for him. I have a heated water bowl out for him so he always has water available; I also increase his food intake when he spends more time outside.

As suggested you should be fine keeping your dog in the crate as long as you don't overdo the time it's in there.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I still think you should get her one of these.[attachment=0:1sfs43xc]yhst-20219194181796_1984_18950161.gif[/attachment:1sfs43xc]


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I consider my dogs outdoor dogs. but they sleep inside..


----------

